# Regular Season Game 54: Houston Rockets vs. Miami Heat



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(33-20)/(9-42)*

When/Where:
*Thursday, February 21, 8:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Williams / Wade / Marion / Haslem / Blount*


*Preview

Before arriving in Austin for training camp, Rafer Alston wasn't sure what his role would be with the Rockets.

During a busy offseason, the team added veteran point guards Mike James and Steve Francis along with first-round pick Aaron Brooks.

Unsurprisingly, Alston wondered how he fit in. He even had a chat with the Rockets' staff to see what the plans were for him.

"The talk wasn't to get traded," Alston said. "The talk was to understand where I fit in the organization."

Four months later, Alston is fitting in just fine.

Despite all the uncertainty about his role heading into the preseason, Alston has remained the Rockets' starting point guard and his steady play has helped keep Houston in the thick of the Western Conference playoff race.

The Rockets (33-20) have won nine straight games heading into Thursday's game against the Miami Heat, reeling off the franchise's longest winning streak since the 1998-99 season.

Alston has been a major reason for the surge. During Houston's current nine-game streak, the Rockets' floor general has averaged 15.0 points on 43.6 percent shooting. He swished a season-high six three-pointers in Tuesday's win over Cleveland, breaking the 20-point barrier for the second straight game.

In other words, the Rockets point guard has played well since enduring a preseason filled with questions.

"He's been mentally tough," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "He's really taken the challenge of coming in here and winning the job. You got to give him credit because he's just gotten better each month."

Alston struggled with his shot early in the season even though he enjoyed a solid preseason camp.

But with the Rockets adjusting to some offensive changes under Adelman, the point guard was the right fit. Alston did the best among Houston's collection of point guards of running the team's offense and getting everyone on the same page.

Eventually, his shot started dropping too. Alston has gotten into a good rhythm with his long-range shooting of late, lifting his three-point percentage to 34.3 percent.

He's also made strides finishing on drives. That has resulted in a major improvement in his field goal percentage.

Even though he is shooting at a lower clip beyond the arc than he was a year ago, Alston is shooting 40.1 percent from the field this season compared to last season's 37.5 percent effort.

"I'm always driving," Alston said. "I've done a better job driving than I have the previous two years. That's always been a strength of mine."

What is he doing differently? Alston said it's all about how he's bracing taking contact. Right now, he isn't bracing for it when he goes to the bucket.

"Finishing," he said. "I'm driving and finishing. In the past, I was probably looking to get the hit first instead of finishing. Now, I'm looking to finish and absorb the hit last."

Alston, though, realizes his main role is to run the team.

That is, after all, what earned him the starting nod early in the season when he wasn't so sure about his status.

Back then, the Rockets had five point guards in training camp -- including John Lucas III -- and it seemed likely that Alston might be elsewhere when the season started.

Now, he's leading the Rockets again. He's regained his starting role -- even if he's only holding it for more would-be challengers in the summer.

"I'm looking forward to the next summer when we have seven guys in camp," Alston quipped.


Heat Update: The Heat have cooled off quickly since winning a championship in 2006. Miami stunningly has the worst record in the NBA. That prompted the team to deal Shaquille O'Neal to Phoenix for Shawn Marion. Marion's arrival should pick up Miami's pace and maybe even improve its record. But the Heat have fallen too far to salvage a playoff spot.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

10 straight! We believe!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Is Jackson playing in this game. I will miss this one and the Hornets game. Good luck to the team. Feeling less confident about the playoffs now though.........


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, will either Jackson and/or Green play in this game? I kinda wish we had Bonzi one last time...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I wasnt sure I would see T-Mac finish an alley-oop strong ever again


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"we Fly High, No Lie, & You Know This - Balllllllinnnnn!!!!"*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, I get back, and this is a blow out. Nice


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> *"we Fly High, No Lie, & You Know This - Balllllllinnnnn!!!!"*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn 41 points in the first quarter???? Thats a first in a looooong time.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


>



I've been wanting to say that while watching the Rockets:clap2: Tmac getting interested in the season again, look out!

62 @ the half & no shaq to worry about? 10 is the magic #


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol at Yao


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow the heat really really suck but how the hell did we lose the quarter :thinking2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer's been playing at a ridiculous level lately. He's totally under the rafar with all the star PGs in our conference.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If rafer can keep this up, he would easily win "Most Improved Player"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*wtf!?!?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I know I shouldn't get excited 'cuz we're playing the worse team in the league, but T-Mac and Rafer are playing very well right now. Still, they need to start blowing this away...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks to be we got a team of ticky tack refs...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lucky for us Marion can't hit his FTs tonight. Scola with another double double.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Respect to Dwayne Wade, the guy just doesn't know to quit. I can't imagine another superstar that'll play at that level for a team that crappy. Single digit lead, I know the Heat will be more than happy to put an end to our streak... get your act together guys!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, this 4th quarter is making me nervous...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We can blow out the Cavs but not the Heat??

And we have to play the Hornets tomorrow...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

:worship: :worship: I LOVE Landry... :woot:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Landry pretty much pushed Bonzi out the door with his play!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Landry is pretty much pushing *Hayes* out the door with his play!


Sounds bout right.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Been watching the game but just got in front of the laptop. I see OneBad already referenced Landry. Morey is looking like a genius now trading Bonzi and dumping James's contract in the process.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

still, we're playing a team with only 9 wins in the season, so even though our guys are looking good I wouldnt' get too excited. 

T-Mac and Rafer both with 10 assts.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Throw It Down Bigman!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> Sounds bout right.


As much as I hate to say it, (I love Hayes) this is true...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dikembe is the biggest cheerleader in the league.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

aaaand its over. What happened to Hayes anyway? He's not even picking up garbage time!

And with that we have now more wins in our winning streak than Miami has all season. Poor Heat 

And yes, Landry rocks. First team all-rookie!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

10 In A Row!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> still, we're playing a team with only 9 wins in the season, so even though our guys are looking good I wouldnt' get too excited.
> 
> T-Mac and Rafer both with 10 assts.


The Heat didnt do THAT bad really, they played pretty well I would say. Much better then their record indicates.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

btw this has been our longest winning streak in the Yao-era. Tomorrow's game will be HUGE.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Dikembe is the biggest cheerleader in the league.


Yeah, he's paid his dues though, and its nice having him there. Its his farewell tour so to speak. So its nice seeing him enjoy it one last time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> The Heat didnt do THAT bad really, they played pretty well I would say. Much better then their record indicates.


oh for sure, Wade and Marion are a great duo. Still, they're not exactly on par with the guys we're battling with in the West....


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Good game. Shorthanded but still won. N.O tomorrow = 11 straight?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Good game. *Shorthanded* but still won. N.O tomorrow = 11 straight?


Only by one person worth mentioning....

Tomorrow's game will no doubt be the biggest game so far this season, in my opinion. 

If we lose tomorrow, god forbid, so many haters will say the Rox win streak was just a fluke. 

But lemme tell ya, if we win tomorrow, 11 wins in a row + a win over the best team in the West.

And we might have Jackson/Green in our presence as well.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah! 10 Straight! We have won more games on this winning streak then the Heat has so far total.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Yeah! 10 Straight! We have won more games on this winning streak then the Heat has so far total.


true that man true that. iam not going laugh about this till we win the big game tommrow


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

A New Orleans win would really make Yao & myself very happy! 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/drL4Q7qecyo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/drL4Q7qecyo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

SNORT! He called him Kyle Landry.. dude.. get his name right!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> SNORT! He called him Kyle Landry.. dude.. get his name right!!


yeah, that's crazy....but he is a rookie & they get no respect, he keeps doing what he's doing & they will know his name


----------

